

Superior Correlation: Why We Created Fizzle, Our New Matching Language - josie07m11
http://blog.datarank.com/fizzle-a-new-matching-language/

======
dang
This sounds interesting, but would make a much better HN post if you went into
technical detail. The more the better.

